
Ask HN: What are some winning strategies for the 'mind games' that people play? - good_vibes
Wikipedia defines &#x27;mind game&#x27; as:<p>&quot;1. a largely conscious struggle for psychological one-upmanship, often employing passive–aggressive behavior to specifically demoralize or dis-empower the thinking subject, making the aggressor look superior; also referred to as power games or head games.[1]<p>the unconscious games played by people engaged in ulterior transactions of which they are not fully aware, and which transactional analysis considers to form a central element of social life all over the world.[2]&quot;<p>I value authenticity, sincerity, humility, and kindness above all else. Naturally, I am not good at playing mind games. However, I get dragged into them  from time to time and want to know how to effectively deal with those kinds of people and situations without falling victim to them.
======
savethefuture
Think about WHY something was said, not what was said.

